# Hydraulic Mounted fixed Ladder 3pt Hitch



## Mesh55 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have a straight fixed length ladder that I would like to mount on my 3pt hitch and use a hydraulic cylinder to change the angle of the ladder.

Has anyone done this or is there one out there?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your braver man than I.


----------

